# Appli pour mettre iPhone en mode avion à heures fixes ?



## quetzal (27 Mai 2017)

Tous les soirs, je me mets mon iPhone en mode avion, pour ne pas recevoir d'ondes pendant que je dors, et tous les matins je le rallume. Existe une application qui puisse automatiser ces fonctions, en fonction de l'heure par exemple ? Ça me paraîtrait assez utile.


----------



## quetzal (15 Septembre 2017)

Je relance le sujet. Ça n'existerait pas ce genre d'appli ?


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2017)

Regarde dans les options *Réglages/Ne pas déranger*, tu peux très bien faire une programmation, si cela te suffit. Il y avait le logiciel *AutoSilent* mais a priori il n'est plus disponible.


----------



## quetzal (17 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Regarde dans les options *Réglages/Ne pas déranger*, tu peux très bien faire une programmation, si cela te suffit.


Merci. J'ai déjà le mode "Ne pas déranger" paramétré. Mais a priori celui-ci ne coupe pas les communications 4G. Il évite juste d'être dérangé. Pour les personnes qui mettent leurs téléphones sur leur table de chevet, il vaut mieux le mettre en mode avion pendant leur sommeil, pour éviter de recevoir des ondes près de leurs têtes pendant leur sommeil. Donc, ma question reste entière.
Dommage pour l'application qui est discontinuée...


----------

